# dauphin island alabama



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

ok me and a few buddies are getting togeather tomorrow morning for a big shark trip early any one intrested in coming hit me up on my cell phone at 251-382-4965 the reason why were going is there are alot of big sharks staying around the west end of the island in the surf so like i said if ne one wants to come call me and ill give directions all are welcome come on


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Just curious, what type of sharks are out there? Can you see from the surface? Id like to shoot some photos of them


----------

